# I might not have asked how everyone is doing lately.



## eric

I hope these threads help, I believe they do for everyone or at least really hope they do. I wish more people would all post to them, Many people go through some of the same kinds of trials and tribulaation and can help each other out.I know some people were having some upsets with cold, flus, allergies, etc. Just checking in here.Remember we can all support each other through the good and the bad.


----------



## BQ

OK, I'll bite.... I had some severe pain rise up again during my Dad's funeral. As soon as we got outside of church I began to shiver and that was it.. the pain bent me in half immediately. Gotta admit I just simply didn't have the concentration skills to focus on the imagery that day. So... I took meds that day and the next, but was able to fend off the pain via imagery by Saturday. It was ok that I took the meds. To get thru that day, I really thought I had to rely on the meds. I wouldn't have been able to function if I hadn't taken them. But as soon as I could, I went back to the imagery and had success. There you have it...BQ


----------



## allinknots

Hi, Eric. You are so sweet for asking.Im feeling alot better today, I have exercise for the past 2 days , I did some arm strenthing and crunches to. I also started my peroid today so thank God that the PMS is over with, i think that was a big part of my problem this past week.







I hope I dont jinks anything, knock on wood.


----------



## Lauralee

I finished the tapes about two weeks ago and so far so good. The improvement is still not to where I want it to be, but it does seem better than when I started and certainly a LOT better than when my body was having fits during the hypno! Right now, my anxiety is zero, my negative thoughts are almost zero, and my tummy acts up about two or three times a week. Oh, well, I guess I can't have everything, at least not yet!I am still waiting on word from Mike about what to do concerning secondary gains. I know for a fact I am dealing with this and I need some good practical solutions to address them and get rid of them once and for all. I know the Inner Peace program addresses this but I don't think I'm supposed to start those so soon after the 100. Any advice would be appreciated!I also have a question...while I was doing the 100, quite often (like, every time) my mind would wander and I wouldn't really be paying attention to the tape while I was listening. I would be thinking about a thousand other things. Could this be the reason why I have not had success to the degree I wanted? Would starting over and doing it again help? This also happens when I try to do imagery without the tapes. I tend to go too fast and then my mind gets off track and I am thinking about my grocery list instead of my imagery. Any ideas?Thanks!!!!!


----------



## nmwinter

Still doing the 100 day program. I'm on ~ day 70 today.Good news, bad news. The bad news is that I had an attack Sunday night. went out in the late afternoon looking at the cows in downtown Portland (like the Chicago cow project). Then we went for Mexican. Oops. On the walk back to my car, I felt it starting. Stopped at a McDonalds but their bathroom doors were locked and I didn't have the patience to ask the one guy working there to let me in. So I got back in my car, preparing for the worst for the 10-15 minute drive home. The good news? I focused on my breathing all the way home and made it there. In fact, I didn't even do the mad dash into the house. I camlmy got out of my car, unlocked te door, hung up my coat, and then used the bathroom. A few months ago, I don't think I could have done anything like that!!I do know last week was not a great week leading up to Sunday. not sure why - I've been doing really well for a while now. I do know that last week the hypno really didn't feel as effective while doing it. Maybe I was not working it as hard as I should have been, meaning that I let in too many stray thoughts rather than clearing my mind. Since Sunday, I've been going back to really letting go and have felt the hypno more I think.BQ - I've been thinking about you this past week and how you've been doing. I know this is a difficult time, but it sounds like you are being very strong.nancy


----------



## Nikki

Hi Eric, how you doing i hope your feelng better.My ex boyfriend has noticed that i'm a lot more vdocile and layed back since i moved out of home and started the hypno. I am on day 90 today, but i seem to have had a discrepancy with the days when i went away and i may have missed a day somewhere along the line. I'm not sure though. Do you think i should go back a few days? Or just carry on? I think i have managed to work out where i am. I feel a lot better since starting the hypno. I still worry asbout having an attack though. I had a lot of D on the last day of skiing, but never would have got through it without losing the plot before.







Since coming back from skiing i have had to go more frequently, its not D, but pretty close. I'm generally ok with it. It may be just me getting rid of the french food. Unfortuntely i LOVE Brie-yummy!







I am getting on with my parents better-and think i have grown up a lot over the last year or so. I am STILL waiting for my blood test results. I had to wait for te whole 3 week holiday before i could get them. BUMMER!Thankyou for the email Marilyn-much appreciated! X


----------



## Nikki

Oh yes, also i keep forgetting to take my medication-the anti spas and my BC pill. I just can't seem to remember to take them at all!







My mum just told me that i am bowel obsessed. She said- "oh, its the only thing you think about. If you didn't worry about it you wouldn't get D".I had 2 words for her "F*ck Off!"


----------



## jane93

Hi Eric,I was feeling good until a few weeks ago. Now I have the most terrible C with some pain and bloating. I'm 16 weeks pregnant, so I know its probably that and not necessarily IBS...but it doesn't feel any better. I'm trying the tapes again. I had just started the beyond 100 CDs, but I think I need the original tapes this time.Thank for asking..I hope youare doing well.Jane


----------



## eric

BQ, really sorry to hear about your dad. I am very sorry for your loss. I am glad your doing better and that would take anyone out for sure.BQ don't ever worry about taking the meds, actually if it would make it easier for you to feel better everyyday I would go for it, there is no problem in doing what we need to do to feel well.It might help for awhile for you at this tiime also, just so you know. Hang in there BQ.







Allinknots, glad your doing better, the hormones can disrupt IBS for sure. I am glad its getting better for you.Lauralee, I am sure Mike will get back to you soon, you might want to remind him.I also think it is no problem for you to do this again. I actually would recommend you do it again. This time just let go and try to keep your mind from wandering as much as possible.So you know I do this on my own twice everyday for 15 minutes.I don't know enough about the secondary gains to comment. I think you should not have read that. LOLYes, there may have been an issue with what your saying. Its weird because you want to let you concious mind rest while your subconcious can focus on the tapes. Thats not saying you did something wrong, its just trying to get your mind to stop wandering and that is not easy and helps to practice it. So it would be my suggestion to go back and do it again with what you know know and then incorporate the imagery into your daily life. Hope that makes sense for you.I want to dig up a few threads also on how and why all this works so you can read them. This can help a lot.Nancy, I was gonna write here, but we should just talk on the phone. You should send me your number and I will call you and talk to you about all this, it would be very benefical to you I think.







One note though, what you did in the car is exactly what you should do, when the attack comes and it can come from anything, the worry and immediate stress of the impending attack will make you have to go that much more, so you know as it tightens everything up and at the same time moves it along. I hope we can talk. Spliff, Thanks for asking I am doing better. I have some worries at the moment, but as my grandma use to say this to shall pass.Just from this post I see good results in your total well being. I am glad things are going better for you and your working on how to makes things better for yourself. On the tapes just go back a few days. Then when your done take a break for a but then let me know after a couple weeks where your at and we can go from there. Your doing well and I am proud of you. When ever you worry about an attack try to think of anything else you can think of that falls into the pleasant category, not something that you need to dwell on just something pleasant. Picture yourself comfortable on a warm tropical island or something relaxed and chillling. That can help. Good to hear though and as a side note bire has a lot of ft in it and could have been the trigger for you.I think you need to remember the BC pill.







Jane, congradualtions. Sorry your having a rough time, most pregnant women do have a problem as their hormones are shifting and I am sure for possible other reasons. You might however get better also for this reason. I think its a good idea to do the 100 tapes right now as opposed to the other ones and its no problem doing that and it should help you. Again congrats and I hope you feel better soon. It may be rough for a bit, but never lose hope, afterwards you should swing back to normal. Thanks for posting all. I think some are missing in action and I hope there okay also.


----------



## zayaka26

Hi eric, thanks for asking. After last week D (virus related) I have been very good. In fact, on Sunday i went walking through Old San Juan. There is this path that takes about 30 minutes to walk. You can see the El Morro Castle all the way (walking alonside it) and on the other side you have the sea. So, no bathroom for a long way. I was not even thinking about it. However, my bf decided to climb at the end of the path and left me there waiting for him for good 10 minutes. I couldn't see him, so I began to worry and then it hit me: what about if I have to go and find a bathroom? When he finally came down I told him never to do that again, but I am happy to say my stomach did not bother me at all; it was just my mind playing tricks.I finished a couple of weeks ago. I said I was going to post my success but I am waiting some time while I do some things (like walking that path with no bathroom). On Friday I'm going on vacation to a great spot in the southwest. If I'm able to jump on a boat that will be amazing. Last time I was there I had to jump on the boat out of no other choice.







Nothing happened but I felt terrified the whole way, not because of the water (even though I am careful with that). I think I can sail; what I do not think I can do is jump into another boat during nighttime to see the Fosforescent Bay.







I want to see it but this boat will be full of strangers and no bath. If there is a bath I won't even care about the water, I'll just go and then share the pictures. Ok?







I will not worry about that: if I do not feel prepared, I won't push myself. Hopefully Friday will get here soon enough 'cause I cannot wait to have a relaxing weekend. On the other hand, with food there are still things that if I eat them, I still get pain. I do not care about that, it is mainly red meat.This has taken too long. Gotta go and thanks for asking.


----------



## Popeye

Eric,I am afraid to say that I am doing well, because every time I do so, I end up having an attack.But, well,... I have to say it. I am feeling really well. I am not doing any imagery on my own, for it feels a bit too artificial to me. What I do is I remember Mike's voice, which calms me down. So, yes, I am doing excellent for now.The last two days I felt TOTALLY IBS-free.Thanks for asking!!!


----------



## Nikki

Well, i'm in the middle of a 2 day gap now. SO i';m not sure where to go back to?







I have no idea what it was that i did wrong. But i seemed to be a day out, unless i wrote my dates down wrong. Hmmm...I'm stressing about my coursework now. If anyone knows anything about WW1 please let me know, i have to write an essay titled "was Germany to blame for the first world war?"Help?


----------



## Lauralee

Eric, thanks for the info. I think I will start the program all over again. If doing that can push me to a higher level of well being, then I am all for it! You're right that I should watch what I read. Sometimes too much knowledge can be a bad thing!







I, too, am interested in learning how to do the self-hypnosis that someone else mentioned (I think on another thread). I know you are a busy man and have a lot going on in your life right now, so just whenever you get the chance would be fine. It will be at least another 100 days before I am ready for that anyway!


----------



## LTL

OK Eric, I admit I've been MIA here.







As I said in another thread, I finished a little over 2 months ago. I seem to feel better, but my gut still misbehaves - it just doesn't run my life as much as it used to. I'm on calcium (600 mg 3X/day) & Ibsacol (2 caps 3X/day). This combo seems to work well for me - no D for the past few days - actually some C this morning which was a real surprise.I'm repeating the tapes - on about day 17 now. I think there is a lot more benefit for me in them before I go on to TIP.


----------



## D Prone

Hi All: I only have 5 days left of the program and like Popeye I'm afraid to say I'm doing better (afraid I'll jinx myself) but I have to admit that things are getting better. The D attacks are few and far between, urgency has lessened,not disappeared altogether though (I have urgnecy even when not D related). Bathroom anxiety still there but not as sever. People have said that they keep getting better after they have completed the program and I'm hopeful that the same thing happens to me. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## eric

Great Lauralee, and no problem in the future.To Popeye and D prone, its great you are both better.







I understand the jinx yourself, but in reality its good for you to regonize that your better. Don't worry about Jinxing yourself that is in the head for the most part. Changess have been made and they will stick. For everyone done I will do a crash course in self hypnosis or explain that as much as I can to help. The TIP program is also a way to get more in depth on this and learn even some new deeper relaxation and HT techniques.LTL, hang in there and let me know how this second round goes, I believe for both you and lauralee, it will just get deeper and reinforce the processes. Zay, good to hear and don't worry start to trust it and yourself.







We had the coolest (Fosforescent) tide here once, it was awesome to see and I hope you get the chance to see it. Glad your doing well and post afterrwards how it went.Its actually a funny story how I saw it, my frriends and I a long time back were drinking tequlia on the beach and my friend had to pee. I was standing about ten feet away and he was peeing in a tide pool which lite up brite green. I thought he had a severe medical problem. LOLThen we noticed the entire coast was lite up green when the waves hit the rocks.







Spliff, just go back a few days and start there, but don't stress over it.Glad to see some MIA's back posting.


----------



## jane93

Hi Eric and others...My doctor thinks the iron supplements may be giving me C..ah well...but I think the tapes are helping.I finished the tapes over a year ago and I got better even after stopping the tapes..sometimes I can calm myself down using the visualization techniques from my favourite parts..or I just hear the beginning music. Its quite amazing really..it doesn't take much time just a few minutes or even seconds and I can do it while I sit at my desk at work or while I'm on the bus...I just don't do this while driving!!Sorry to hear of your loss BQ but it sounds like you are doing well with the tapes.Spliff I just love french food...mmm...Lauralee hang in there I got so much better over the last year after doing the tapes its amazing.Anyway I wish the rest of you the best..these tapes have been a life changer for me. I'm not cured, but I can cope a lot better. They have given me my life back


----------



## zayaka26

What a terrible day at work today.







Nevermind.eric, that is from some bacteria. The one I will see (hopefully!) is a complete bay and it is always like that. It used to be brighter (I've heard) but contamination has done some damaged.


----------



## Guest

As long as you asked, Eric......... believe it or not... I've been struggling with a depressive bout on and off for about the past 6 weeks. One of the best therapies for me is to give to others during that kind of process. It's a way for me to "get out" of myself. The less I think about my aches and pains and diarrhea and cramps.... the better I feel. Tonight, after a fairly vigorous dance rehearsal, my hip joints feel as if they are going to pop out!! Either that or a good-sized horse has just kicked me in the lumbar region







But until the day I can no longer move.... I'll keep dancing


----------



## Guest

P.S.I guess every time I get "whiney".... I try to remind myself that there are so many others out there who are worse off than me.... they have terminal diseases..... or maybe they have lost limbs..... or in some cases their sanity...







I figure as long as I can keep moving..... I won't whine too much about the pain it causes.


----------



## BQ

Thanks for your thoughts and concerns Nancy and Jane and Eric.







Eric, yeah I dunno what it is with me & a reluctance to rely on the meds. I was tempted to give into the pain today, but I took a deep breath and used the imagery and calming self talk instead. But I was open to taking a med today if the imagery and positive speak didn't back the pain off. Fortunately they did and I didn't need to use a med, but they were right there if I needed them. I'm fairly demanding of myself and I'm trying to ease up on me a bit. So though I'd rather not rely on meds for symptom management long term, I am trying to see their value at certain more stressful moments that happen here & there in life. I can't control everything, but I can control my thinking and coping about and with those stressful moments.Thanks.BQ


----------



## eric

Jane, Iron can do that and it can also help cause pain. Glad your life has been changed.







The minute I hear mike voice now but gut relaxes. Funny cause I can feel that to when I talk to him on the phone. Its a good thing for sure.Glad you don't do it while driving though. I do use some techniques in the car though, but not deep ones. Zay, hope your next work days are better and have a great weekend.Yes its a bacteria that does that and I have heard of it in the carribean. Its very rare on the Oregon coast though and through me for a loop, glad I got a chance to see it though, really cool.Artspirit, hope your depression eases soon for you. The begining of the seasons can add to this.There are seasonal body rythms and daily ones.When I read your post I thought of this. Helping others is a very good thing.







http://www.lollie.com/painrelief.html I hope you feel better soon.Bq, I would not sweat the meds thing even though its good you don't dive into being a med cabinet, as i think that in and of itself sometimes can be a problem, just thinking you have to take all these meds that don't do much for the most part. But using them when needed or for prevention to keep from major flares I think is no problem, esspecially at tough times. I also believe the more you can do without the easier it can become to do without and relying and trusting yourself. But there is still better living through chemicals when you can feel better and not have to suffer. So I just want to say, don't put any strain on yourself with this, when you need it do it and when you don't great. You do good bq even at rough times.


----------



## Guest

Eric... that was a great link that you posted. I'm going to bookmark it and keep it for myself to read on those days when I get down and it seems too hard to get up. Thanx so much


----------



## Guest

BQ.... Good for you.... I like to hear that others are trying to do their best to control their thoughts and feelings.... which ain't no easy task. But when you think about the alternative......?? Hey... and nobody likes a sad sack


----------



## BQ

Thanks Art, As Eric says, Positive thoughts breed Positive thoughts and negative ones breed negative ones.As I learned here, a thought can make an organic response occur in our bodies. And I know, I for one, I'm fairly partial to positive body responses.







BQ


----------



## zayaka26

eric, just a quick note. I did go on the boat ride; no bathroom for two hours.







Even bf was impressed because of my fear of water, the IBS stuff and because he was driving.







I panicked a little but not tummy related (we were in deeper waters). I also went to the Fosforescent Bay (big boat, 4 bathrooms, no worries







) but the bad news is that the pictures are totally black; very cool though. Oh, there were people doing hand gliding... some day maybe? I told bf next time we will do that even if we both have to wear Depends (probably he will need them more than me).


----------



## eric

Art spirit glad you liked it.Good conversation between you and BQ.







Zay, am thrilled to hear tthings went well except the film, I had that happen to me at crater lake and I was very disappointed I had no picutres of it. Glad you made it through okay and that you had fun. Sounds like things are well for you and I am glad to hear that.







Have you ever seen Crater lake by any chance?A little different then your weather there they can get 500 inches of snow a year. LOLIts a huge volcano that erupted a long time ago and filled with water. The water is really pure and a beautiful almost a deep carribean blue with thousand foot walls rising up. http://search.gallery.yahoo.com/search/corbis?p=crater+lake


----------



## zayaka26

No eric, I have not seen this but the pictures are amazing. Wizard island looks like the top of St. Thomas where you can see the tiny islands in the blue sea. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nikki

I have finally got my blood test stuff back. I am comepletely normal! Woo Hoo. The doctor was convinced i may be anemic (nah, i had just donated blood) but the nurse looked, told me i had an excellent iron content in my blood and that there is no way i am anemic.There is a history if it in my family.I will jsut have to sleep more i guess.


----------



## BQ

I thought I would share something with you all. I actually talked to my Doc about the pain and using meds and hypno simultaneously. (Ok, you can close your mouths now.







) He knew about my Dad and he asked how I was doing. I'll have you know, I told him, without hesitation, that I was having more pain. (Yeah I'm proud of me too.) He asked if I had any Librax left. I told him yes that I had 9 left. Mind you he gave me a script for 30 last July. I know, I know.... he just shook his head too.







Well we talked about how this was a naturally stressful time and how I might need to use the meds more frequently than I had been. So he gave me another script and said "keep in touch, will ya?" And so I will. But it was a good moment for me. I was able to tell him that I was having more pain without squirming. I don't know if any of you understand, but that is a Huge accomplishment for me. I wasn't blaming myself for the pain. In the past, my symptoms were my fault. If I had pain or D, I was doing something wrong. This time, nope. I didn't go there. I had a need for help and asked for it; and yes, got it, plus a little reassurance and encouragement from my Doc thrown in.This was another successful step for me.So thanks for reading this and thanks to all of you that have helped me get this far. You know who you are







 BQ


----------



## Nikki

Happy Dance for BQ!


----------



## nmwinter

HiBQ - I don't know your history with docs and asking for help, but this sounds like a real victory for you and that's great. I understand how things like this can make a big difference to us emotionally. I've been doing much better since my attack a week ago. It didn't take my system long to get back on track. I did have a flex sig yesterday to check out some bleeding I had a few weeks back (it's fine) so I'm wondering if that will throw off my balance at all since I'm now pretty empty







but I have hope that it won't be a big deal. It's just that since I alternate C/D, the balance thing is huge to me. I'm not sure I want to check out the Crater Lake link. Lving in Oregon, I know this is something I should have visited by now, but just haven't gotten to it. My mom is coming in a month and we;re going to do a road trip while she's here but probably east rather than south. I think it's too early for Crater Lake anyway, especially this year with the heavy snowfall.nancy


----------



## BQ

Great Spliff!!! And thanks for the "Happy Dance"







Nancy, Thanks also. Side three oughtta help ya with that balance







. Yeah I had a real success there. I'm just so tired, like inside and out tired, I'm having a time of it right now. I guess the last month or so is NOW wearing me out. So if the pain doesn't quit lurking like a shark and popping its ugly head up all the time, I'll be taking those meds. Man, I'm just beat.BQ


----------



## sickofsick

Sorry I don't usually reply to these posts. It's just I'm doing so well IBS wise I never know what to say! I can't say thankyou enough







!


----------



## Nikki

I feel the need to give BQ a great big hig. SOrry if anyone feels left out. BQ- You have been great to me when ive been feeling #### in the past, so specially for you!







*A GREAT BIG HUG!*


----------



## nmwinter

HeyBQ - I know how you feel about the meds. I've resisted taking medication a lot and am so glad I found the hypno to help out. But if that's what you need, then that's waht you should do. ZBeing so tired is not a good thing. Getting some rest should help. ((hugs)) to you.Funny you should say that about side 3 - that is my favorite side!! I was bummer when I looked at the schedule and saw I don't do it anymore (until I end I guess and then can use it again). Last night was my last for side 5 and I can't say I'm sorry. Something about it never felt right to me. I'd often wake up startled while listening to it. Not sure what image bothered me though. But last nigt went well - I only woke up at the very end like you're supposed to.nancy


----------



## BQ

Awww Spliff, You made me get all sappy here. sniff, sniff.You are perceptive in that I really needed that hug today. Thanks sweety







Nancy you are so right, I need to rest but don't do that well.







I am sleeping greater than I have since b/4 9/11. So I just don't get this tiredness. Whatever, I'll just go with the 'this too shall pass' idea. Thanks.







BQ


----------



## eric

Zay, glad you liked them.







Spliff, glad the test were good.







BQ, another victory and I am glad he was supportive and understanding. Sorry your having more pain though, but its understandable for sure, we reflect so much in our guts. I do hope you feel better soon and you said it yourself, this to shall pass.







Feel better soon.







nancy, glad the flex sig went well. Yes I am sure Crater Lake is buried in snow. I do recommend it though its something else really and one of the most awesome things I have seen really.Did you get my number, we should talk soon.Sos, its just the support you add. Glad your doing well.


----------



## linda2001

Hi Eric, how are you, hope you are well and your worries have now passed.BQ, I have been thinking of you after the loss of your father.Not sure if i should be still posting here as I am feel great! I have returned home to Australia and am feeling very positive about myself and the future, a very different person from a year ago when I first joined here. I know i have said it many times but thanks to you all who have helped me and for giving me the courage to seek therapy.My bad IBS days are very few and far between now. I'm moving to melbourne next Sunday and will have to start looking for work and a place to live, I am a little stressed with the idea of setting up again as i think most people would be but i can cope with it!


----------



## LTL

Linda,"Not sure if i should be still posting here as I am feel great!"For me, that's the best thing that I could see anyone post. I'm glad to see that you're doing well, but more selfishly, it gives me encouragement to look for the same for myself.Thanks for posting, & congrats on your improvement.


----------



## nmwinter

Linda - I second what LTL said. I like and need to hear the success stories too! I had a bit of a setback this weekend. I just couldn't bring myself to listen to the tapes Friday or Saturday. Part of it was coming home exhausted both nights around midnight and putting on the TV to unwind and then falling asleep. I know - I could have put a tape on to help unwind, but didn't. But I did go back a couple of sides to re-start last night. I'm on around day 80.eric - I did get your number. I've just hardly been home this week. I'll call soon.nancy


----------



## kerplunk

I am on about day 93 or so. Was doing so much better prior to this past week. Maybe I went into the 100 days a bit too ****y ï¿½ symptoms were much improved with diet which was basically wheat free, but I sort of think it was more a function of increased fiber. Down side to more fiber was gas and all that comes with it ï¿½ pain, noise, odor, and socially unacceptable - but still I could carry on normal activities pretty much. Over the weekend, my old foe D was back. Took Imodium to control, and that tends to make me gassy!! Arghh. Anyway the gas pain is really bad today and I just got up from 15 minutes on my office floor, trying to recall Mikeï¿½s voice and images. It seems better now, but then nerves take over and I have to fly out this afternoon and it is really hard to carry on when I am in this much pain/discomfort. Then I am so tuned into my stomach I allow the mind armies to come in. Yes? Sorry for the long rant. What I do want to take time to do is thank all of you, particularly Mike for the support. Obviously I have been hitchhiking on this board for a long time without saying anything. I know some people think the tapes are expensive, but the free constant supervision by Mike and his support group is really amazing and a deal. I donï¿½t think any other self help product would do that!! Mike, I donï¿½t want to give you any ideas here. One last question ï¿½ I always fall asleep listening to the takes. Sometimes I wake up with Mikes cue, but frequently not. Is that really not a problem? Oh yeah, is there another tape that focuses on IBS in women that is exacerbated with her period or did I dream that? In the future I promise to not be so quiet because I really believe in the tapes and that I will be posting my success story here soon.


----------



## Nikki

My IBS is not being friendly to me either since Friday its been a prize pain in the arse. I refuse to get upset though. It'll be ok. just need to stop worrying about it. On the upside my job today went ok. Was a bit scary.


----------



## eric

Nancy no problem and I will talk to you soon. I am the guest speaker for the support group at the research center also this today so you know.







kerplunk, gald you joined in.








Fiber can do that and it can sometimes also take eight weeks to adjust.kerplunk, just hang in there everyone is different and for some it takes longer, I am sure you have seen posts on here where months after people were done it kicked in and they improved a lot, so just keep at it, at 100 days stop for a week and then get back to us and we will go from there.You might be away right now so I will wait till you reply.The sleeping thing is not an issue at this time your fine.







Spliff, yep the worry can and does do it. How are things going now for you. Better I hope. Keep practicing being in control. The more you keeep doing this the more its likely to happen. Stay focused.


----------



## JeanG

Hi kerplunk:Falling asleep while listening to the tapes is a lot more relaxing than falling asleep watching tv.







Plus, you don't have to get up to shut it off.JeanG


----------



## Guest

Just dropping in, Eric.... to let you know that I've pulled myself out of the pit I was in....and have, in face, aced two dance performances... with one more to go this weekend. I feel better in "performance mode".... probably because I eat less.


----------



## eric

Artspirit, good to hear. The preformence mode I believe is sympathetic when your gut basically turns off, so I can see that happening. It use to be that way for me in soccer I would never have a problem while playing as I was also to focus on the ball.







Break a leg on the next one.Glad your doing better artspirit. Good to hear.


----------



## Nikki

Hi Eric, things are going ok but i just seem to have this load of worry hanging over me that i can't get rid of. Its horrible. I'm so paranoid!







This morning I am meant to have a lecture, actually it started 7 minutes ago. nb. I am not there. I just couldn't get myself motivated to go. I got up, i got dressed etc etc, but i just REALLY didn't want to go. NOrmally i would have gone anyway but I just couldn't bring myself to do it.I'm so stressed aobut something and i'm not really sure what it is.


----------



## BQ

Spliff, I know what you are talking about. Whenever I've felt that same sense of general stress or anxiety for apparently no reason, I try to remember something my 'way hip & ahead of her time', Grandma used to say:"Don't think. Just do." (And, I might add, that she said this at least 25 years before the Nike ads came out.







)She was convinced that all things would work out in the end. I have found, over & over again, that she was so right.I have also found that whenever I get "that" feeling I do much better when I just acknowledge the feeling itself and move on... I'm aware of the feeling, but can't really identify what is bothering me. I have learned that whatever the problem is, if in fact there is one, it will eventually become known to me...... _when & how it is supposed to_. Sitting and stewing about it, I have found, to be a time and emotion waster. So now I try to just acknowledge the feeling, not think about it and just do what I need to or want to do that is right in front of me.Hope this helps.







BQ


----------



## Nikki

OK. Gotta get this all off my chest, then i'll try not to mention it again.May 1st-My mums birthday. Stressful because she is stressing about it.May 6th- Dads birthday. No comment.May 8th-Music Essay on Don Giovanni due in. They didn't let us know about this until the last day of term before easter so only found out about it this week when i looked on the notice board.May 14th- My Dealine for the essay on Causes of WW1. Not even nearly finished yet. Can't seem to write it. I'm sure inspiration will come.May 21st- Dealine of other history essay that i haven't even looked at yet. Don't ask!May Friday 24th-My Recital for music. I have such a problem with solo performance. I get so nervous that if i eat anything beofre i play i WILL throw up. I get dizzy and can't see and somrtimes i get pins and needles in my hands! Today is also the dealine for another music coursework thing, the aural tests on the computer.May Saturday 25 is the summer ball. Not sure if wil be able to go. Because wait for it, an EXAM at 10am on Monday 27th.June 6th Exam at 2pm for History about the study of history. Have no idea what this entails Makes no sense at all. I didn't even understand it in the lectures.June 15th-I have to move out of my current residence because we're not allowed to stay here in the summer which means i have to go back HOME!On top of all this i still have the whole hassle of IBS and wondering (although i know Eric will shout at me for ssaying this) what it is going to do!They are also plonking our summer concert slap bang in the middle of all my coursework and exam dealine period.The idea of tackling all this stuff one at a time doesn't even come into it. I need to finish it all and need to finish it now! The sooner the better. I suppose this could be the reason that i ca'nt sleep and wake up every few hours in the night. There. Done.


----------



## Lauralee

Wow, Spliff, you are one BUSY girl! You make me glad I am over and done with college! Anyway, just an observation, it sounds like you hyperventilate at your recitals:"I get dizzy and can't see and somrtimes i get pins and needles in my hands!"It may look silly, but have you tried bringing a paper bag with you to the recital and breathing into it for awhile to get these feelings to pass?Just remember it WILL all get done. If I can survive college, anyone can. Sure, it took me ten years, but that's beside the point!


----------



## Guest

Eric..... doing better here this evening.... just aced a dance technique workout. I have discovered that a significant portion of the depression that I experience is probably related to estrogen deprivation. Since I've kept the patch on ALL the time....and at a higher dose.... I am feeling soooooooooooo much better. And when I feel better...... my stomach relaxes more and I have fewer G.I. problems.


----------



## BQ

Spliff, That is what I remember of College too. Take them one at a time..... and....... just do it. You will get to it all, don't worry. Take a bite at a time. You will look back at this with pride and a great sense of accomplishment.I found daily lists to be helpful. Then I had all the thinking about what to do when out of the way. All I had to do was the things on the list. Give yourself some latitude and don't forget to schedule in some down time.You can do it, I know you can. Just think of it as a great symphony... and play it a note at a time. I'll be thinking of you.







BQ


----------



## carolauren

I was feeling awfully good today, no meds necessary even. Then I got a call from my downstairs neighbor tonight and the churning and gas began immediately!Apparently we have had the mother of all plumbing backups which is located somewhere between under the basement floor and the street.







It will have to be excavated. My storage area in the basement looks like a rainforest.I can't use the toilet or my neighbor's downstairs will explode.














This could take several days to resolve so I am fashioning a makeshift latrine and sponge bath arrangement. I am surrounded by all manner of vessels filled with clean water I hastily drew before the water got shut off. My place looks like one of those 60's nuclear attack bunkers.So this is how I'm doing tonight.







I missed my tape listening time dealing with all this; I hope if I listen tomorrow morning and evening this won't set me back!What a perfect nightmare for a person with IBS-D--no toilet!


----------



## Nikki

I dunno, i've never really payed attention. I've just thought ****, i don't want to be doing this, id rather faint now actually, oh no. Can't do that. I'll fail!The only thing that was going through my mind was, oh my god. Please don't let me get this wrong. Also, if i am concentrating on the music to hard i lose my place then panic even more. I tend to shake as well and its makes it really hard to play when your hands are shaking and you can't even feel them! Normally when i get past the first few bars im ok and i calm down a bit. But until i have got past the beginning into my safe bit i'm a gibbering wreck.Just also, to add to all this i have been a member of my Youth COncert Band fr 6 years now and not once been alowed to do a solo (not through nerves). We are doing a really nice one, "A nightingale sang in Berkley Sqaure". Its trombone and flute solo. I was like, fianlly, i'll get to do a solo! But NO! She has given it to my fellow trombonist, who is about 4 years younger than me and will be in the band for years. I am leaving soon. She wa sasking m if i'd ever done a solo with the band and i said no. She waslike, oh. And looked a bit guilty! So she should! I only went back this year because the woman asked me to help. Its not fair. I'll never get the opportunity to do that again.


----------



## BQ

Well Spliff, Get those first few bars behind you then.







And paying attention is always good too. LOL







You will do fine. Yes it would have been nice to do a solo after being with them so many years, but think of it; Perhaps a solo coming up on top of everything else right now, may have been a bit too much????Stay in the concert Spliff, and play it one at a time while keeping those thoughts positive.







(((((Spliff)))))







BQ


----------



## BQ

Oh Gasgirl, If we lived closer I'd loan ya my toliet. I'm praying that they get this fixed, _PRONTO_. Sounds like you did some great prep for this and it also sounds like you didn't panic.<insert round of applause here>







Let us know how you are doing.(((((GG)))))BQ


----------



## Nikki

OK- If anyone has any ideas please let me know. Ever since the internet went down at the college yesterday my computer keeps freezing, deleting things, beiong slow, the mouse doesn't worj.I have got so much stuff to do. I have restarted, switched off a million times but still can't make it work/. Guess wjhat, scan disk has now frozen as well. This is fantastic. YOu knowi really needed this right now with all my dealines.PLease someone tell me what is wrong woith it.


----------



## Nikki

My flatmate Adrian managed to save the day. I think it was some kind of program that downloaded itself when i was on a website that slowed the WHOLE computer down.So as far as i know it is working rightnow. I called my mum in tears and she said she would come and pick up my puter and lend me one from home. Luckily that might not be needed now.


----------



## BQ




----------



## cookies4marilyn

Spliffers... Try this before performance time... if possible get yourself isolated (yeah, I know, might not be able to, so then do it before you leave to concert hall) But anyway, go somewhere either where you can be alone OR where you don't care what people think. Then, recite as loud as you can, the alphabet, a nonsense poem, or something "meaningless or not loaded with any emotion or connotation." When nervous, you build up a lot of adrenaline and breath; people usually tend to take in too much air. You know the proper way to breathe, but sometimes people will resort to clavicular breathing rather than diaphragm breathing when nervous, so consiously check that.Then after shouting nonsense, take your horn (trombone, isn;t it?) and don't play your performance music, play loud random free-form, what my son't band conductor used to say, get your yah yahs out! I did this with public speaking and closed TV work; just shouted the alphabet, and also shake all your limbs about.You might already know these tricks, and if so, my apologies for redundance; but if not, perhaps they will help ya a tad bit. And then there is the tried and true practice of picturing everyone in the audience in their knickers!


----------



## jb2

I filled in the Progress Log in the middle of the booklet when starting the programme and I have just had another look at it and am suprised at the improvements I have made. One of the symptoms I had when starting out on the prog' was stomach pain and I was taking antispasmodics for this 2-3 per day.I have not had this symptom now for 3 weeks oh what bliss and I have stopped taking the tablets. So that for me is a 100% improvement on my score in the progress log.Bloating, I no longer have it so that is a 100% improvement score.Bowel not empty feeling. I no longer have it so that's a 100% improvement.Alternating bowel movement 60% improvement.Big D. Only an improvement of 40%.So apart from 2 symptoms which I hope will improve, especially the D which is still a problem my other symptoms on the progress log report are vastly improved. Note I say improved. Yes it waxes and wains as we all know but I am adopting a Positive Mental Attitude to this and I will get the D under control as well.Fortunately I did not suffer from Pain In Back Passage although some people say that I can be a right pain in the ******at times







If you are having a problem with the prog' and sometimes feel like giving up on it as I have at times because nothing seems to be happening just grit yer teeth and stay with it I am sure it is THE way forward.Wishing you all the very best of health.Kind regardsJB


----------



## Guest

Hi Spliff, You have many questions. I'll try to address a couple. Regarding your schedule, it might help if you could focus on one thing at a time. It's easy to become overwhelmed when you look at everything all at once. Have you ever been tested for ADD?? (Attention Deficit Disorder?) Becoming easily overwhelmed is a classic symptom (I know, because I have adult ADD) Regarding your PC..... sounds like a virus to me. Can you run your anti-virus software or are you totally locked up?You may end up needing to re-install your operating system and programs.Until then.... use a friend's or go to the library.Good luck.


----------



## Guest

Regarding pre-performance anxiety... I wrote most of the chapters in that book. Do what Cookies suggested and learn to deep breathe from your diaphragm. Also learn to focus on something that you find especially calming. For me, that's focusing on the character I am portraying in my dance. And as she said, trying to picture everyone in their underwear is also a good trick. And do what one of my dance instructors once told me: Think of it as if you are giving the audience a treat


----------



## Guest

Something i discovered today when trting to scan for virus's was that i don't HAVE any virus software. A small thing really of significant importance that my Dad forgot to mention he had not installed.I am going to buy some tomorrow. I have discovered that it was not a virus, just kind of overloaded with ####. Its worknig fine now. I also realised the reason i could not to the hard disk defragment or whatever was because the screen saver was still runnig. I had no idea-I didn't even know i had enabled a screen saver. My computer goes on standby before i see the screen saver.Its fine now.thankyou.Spliff


----------



## kate-tn

Hi, eric! Thanks for asking. I get on here so seldom these days with the new job. This week has not been good, set off by something I ate at a party last Saturday (Can't figure out for the life of me what it was- I thought I was being careful, but you know how it is.).But before that I'd gone almost FOUR months with very few symptoms- of course, I was quite careful and wasn't travelling during that time, but actually ate out at a favorite Italian restaurant twice, and had a huge sweet iced tea (mother's milk to us southerners, you know) without problems. I listened to side 2 this morning, and will probably continue with the tapes for a while (Since I've already done them twice, I probably won't go the whole route again.), but hopefully this bout will be a short one. Wish I had more time for the BB, but officially getting paid to write is pretty cool. Take care.kate


----------



## eric

kate, glad you like the new job.







You maybe done with that program for the time and you might want to think about "Towards Inner Peace." This can just help keep moving forward and taking the HT a little deeper with new techniques.I am glad you have been feeling better. Its hard to pinpoint sometimes what causes an attack as sometimes it is a combination of a lot of things that throws the body chemistry out of whack. The best route I believe when this happens is just to move forward and try to keep the best attitude you can.Again Kate glad things are better, whenever you have time drop on in.







JB, I thinnk your the first person ever to say they are working with the progress log.







I wonder if others fill it out?JB, your learning what is going on and what is happening and working on taking care of it. How far you go is a personal choice but for me I have taken it not to the limit, but as far as I can go in understand HT and how it applies to health, pain, IBS, how and why it works ect.ect.. Its like a Tibetan buddist monk taking meditation to the highest level or something similar I believe. Also the longer I keep practicing and learning the easier it has become. Mike was instrumental for me on this, but I also did a lot of reading up on it all, not just HT, but the causes of cronic pain and how the brain registers pain, the way the body works digestion wise, how IBS effects the body and what they know at the moment at the symptoms being generated. It helps alot, so you know. I know your doing better and that is a good thing and it will continue to do this, maybe an occasional setback, but you will be in control and not the IBS.


----------



## carolauren

BQ, thanks for the offer of a long-distance toilet!







I'm not the panicky type; I usually come up with a plan to deal with things. I was going to get a portable commode at a medical supply store.The plumbing blockage was cleared today without having to rip up the basement floor (thank goodness). I took some Zofran last night to ensure I wouldn't have D today, and OMG, did it block me up. This afternoon I had repeated sharp cramping with BM's as hard as marbles. I don't know how C-types do it. Painful!Listened to the tape about 3:30 AM, so I am still on schedule, I guess. I'll see how tomorrow goes.


----------



## kate-tn

eric,So much is in the attitude, isn't it? I just keep telling myself,"You know this rotten feeling. You've had it lots of times before, and you've ALWAYS pulled out of it. You will this time, too." Believing that makes all the difference, I think.kate


----------



## zayaka26

Hi eric and everyone,I have to say I had the best weekend. No, I did not do much, just the movies, out to dinner twice and some domino playing with some people I knew that night. The good part? I went on another car (unheard of me), went to a very crowded place with all kinds of drunks and strangers and just one bathroom, and met new people and went out to dine with them and bf. How cool is that?







During the week I had some C but some oatmeal helped me. Better C than D!Last night (or morning?) I got here and started thinking about how would it had been some six months ago. The hypno has made a huge difference, eric. Thanks again to you and to Mike and to all the wonderful people who were there. I'm still testing myself; what I'm ready to try for the first time in years. I even have seen a difference in food tolerance. I will write my experience very soon; just waiting a couple of weeks more.I hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## eric

Zay, I am very thrilled to hear this and looking forward to your post. I understand the good feelings. I am very happy for you.


----------



## nmwinter

gasgurl - glad to see you survived the toilet situation. That would have still freaked me out.so so weekend. I wasn't having a great week last week. a little C. So I was nrevous about driving out to the coast to spend the weekend with friends. I always drive in these situations since it's a control issue. But this time my friend really wanted me to drive out with her Friday and since she had to come back early, she had to drive her own car. I did take a couple of immodium mid-afternoon to calm down my tummy from lunch. But did great otherwise.saturday I was still feeling a little C but not too bad. We walked downtown to play, shop and eat. As we came back after lunch, I started to feel bad. About 3 blocks from the house, I told my friends I was ducking into the hotel to use their bathroom. Good thing I did too because I got sick. I was fine the rest of the day though - no more episodes.Then came the ride home Sunday at noon. I felt fine until we got in the car. Then it felt like I had to go again. But of course there were no bathrooms. So I put on the tapes (even though I was in a moving vehicle







) to try to focus on somehting other than the gurgling. BY the time we found a restroom, the pains went away and I was OK. I admit to also taking a compazine just to make me fall asleep - figuring if I slept, I'd be OK. Of course it didn't really kick in until I got home! And then I slept for 3 hours.But overall, 'd say I am still doing better. I'm alsmost done with the 100 days. I'd say around day 90. But I plan to repeat the days I would have done this weekend given that I did them under not the best of circumstances.nancy


----------



## Nikki

I'm still very stressed about all this work i have got to do. I wish it would all just disappear. I just can't seem to get any of it donw no matter how hard i have treid. I also have another Music essay due in on the 8th May. I am meant to have anough information from my lectures to write the essay but i really dom't real very well informed.Oh lord! I don't think im going to make it. I'm so afriad of not passing the year. My IBS is ok. I'm just trying to ignore it as much as i can. But at the moment i feel very alone with it, i can't really explain it. But kind of like im about to fall over the edge.Anyway, bed is calling. Lecture tomorrow. NIght all (its 1am!)Spliff xxxx







<----Well, trying to anyway!


----------



## eric

Gasgirl, I missed your post before, I am glad though woes aree over with the toilet and that would make me constipated too, so you know.Hope things are going better.Kate, yes it is for sure. Its when were hurting all the time it can knock down our attitudes. That's a part of why all the relaxation treatments are good to help build the body back up through rest and relaxation, as well as excersise.







Of course there are other reasons.Nancy, remember to call me.







I would not do that anymore with them in the car either actually, there is the possiblity they can put you out before you knew it. I think you will get better on doing some of this on your own in just the calming parts while driving, I use more distractionin the car then self hypnosis in the car when I am driving. Glad your okay though and went to the beach, keep doing it and it will become easier and easier to do, its just you have to break the fear factor of it that drives those sympotms. Part of this is the fear factor is not always concious, its remembered from every time you have gooten into a car and thought I am in danger there is no bathroom. You can change this though as everytime you do it, the brain says hey I am fine, I was fine the last time and I will be fine in the future and the brain will start to remember that instead of thinking its in danger.I am glad things are going well, I think in your case and a lot of cases you will still be improving when your done. Spliff, do you work and then come to the bb to post as a reward for being finnished or something. This is like a dark cloud over your head, until its done its goona stay a dark cloud over your head and tap your energy worring about it, when its easier to do it and use your energy for that.I do hope all is good though and glad the IBS is okay. Have you looked into the therapist yet. Your on a role, blood tests, HT and next the therapist. Always move forward, stagnation is what can get us and make us think more what is all wrong. You are gonna make it though, you have already shown the effort to move forward so you have it in you for sure.


----------



## Nikki

No i haven't looked for a therapist yet. I don't have time at the moment. I've got so much stuff to do. I have pretty much slept most of today as well, which is wasting my precious essay writing time. I have been definately more tired than usual the last couple days. I just need to sleep for a couple weeks then i'll be fine.


----------



## zayaka26

eric, where did you tell me to post? Sorry, bad memory, I forgot and cannot find it.


----------



## eric

Spliff, it was just checking your to busy still to find and go to one, wait a little bit till things calm down.Zay, thats the cbt and HT success thread and I will bump it up for you. Thanks for sharing your experiences with everything.


----------



## Nikki

eric, also, you know what im like. I'm told to do something (yes, for my own good) and it will take me a Loooooong time to do it anyway. So just keep bugging me and eventually i might get round to it







Thanks Eric.Spliff







I have finsished one essay! Woo Hoo! Everyone read it, its in Documents on my website! Yay!


----------



## eric

You know I will Spliff.


----------



## nmwinter

eric - I will call this weekend. Oh, and I wasn't driving with the tapes. I was in the backseat listening to them with headphones on! I defintitely wouldn't listen while driving







I have done the focused breathing while driving though.Spliff - good luck getting through all that school work. I do't miss those days for sure. nancy


----------



## Nikki

Ah Eric, you know me too well! I always end up doing what i'm told. I'd make a good wife


----------



## eric

Linda, I too am glad you posted and that you feel great.I think it is a major plus for people to hear others have gotten better and how and their experinces..I wish you the best of luck on the move and think thats very cool. I also hope you still post here as much as you want. Although in some regards I also know when you get better, its probaly not good to think or even read about symptoms, its just better to forget about IBS and move forward, but I hope you do post here still as much as you can and want to.







Very glad to hear things have improved so much for you.


----------



## eric

I missed the post Nancy, but thats good call me over the weekend and we can chat. Also, I am the guest speaker at the next meeting at St Vincents so you know. I will post it though.







Good to hear you weren't driving and on headphones.


----------

